# DHEA & Q10 - can you buy both over counter



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

I am reading a lot about DHEA and Q10 on posts.  It seems to state that it improves quality of eggs.  Can you buy both over the counter?


----------



## Green_Lizard (Mar 7, 2014)

You can get q10 over the counter but DHEA I had to order on line (from amazon but it comes from the states so is expensive and takes ages


----------



## jen_bretby (Dec 28, 2010)

I used DHEA for my third ICSI and got a BFP with my daughter!!!  Used it again on, this, my fifth cycle and also used Q10 and had my best response yet and another BfP!!!  Scoured the web and health shops but eventually bought it online....DHEA from USA and its more readily available.  For best results I see both for 6 months before the most recent cycle and DH used proxeed plus for nearly 6 months...expensive but worth it when you get the BFP


----------



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for the advice.    I will look up DHEA online.    Can I work out how much to take from the packaging or does a professional need to tell me?


----------



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

PS.  amazon seem to do a 90 tablets 50mg £15.93.  Does that sound about right.  Am worried that I am not looking at the right thing?


----------



## jen_bretby (Dec 28, 2010)

DHEA 25mg three times daily is the dose recommended by my clinic. I also found so many bits of research suggesting 600mg daily of Q10. But check with your clinic


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

You can get Q10 in Holland and Barrett or elsewhere on high street. DHEA is classed as a drug in the UK so you need a prescription and it is very expensive. It is classed as a food supplement in USA so freely available, order with dhea.com, get the micronised tablets 60 or 180 size and it arrives in a few days. Very prompt. Get your DHEA tested though as not everyone needs it or needs the same dose 2x 25mg daily suits me, 3x 25mg is too high for my body. Not sure if your GP will do blood test for it otherwise you have to get it privately, it does have side effects if you don't monitor it every month, should take it 6 to 12 weeks before cycle and stop a few days before trigger x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got DHEA from Biovea website, use with caution if you have endo, I heard great things about it but it seemed to feed my endo

Good luck! X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I got mine from Biovea online too


----------

